
New Type of Early Stage Investment Firm - breily
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/prototype_invest.php
======
meredydd
I have to say, I'm fairly sanguine.

I mean, the worst it can do is not make much money, right? And whether it
succeeds or fails, it will provide a real-world test of those assertions that
ideas really are worthless, rather than just highly illiquid assets.

I think they have at least a decent chance - provided that the tech guys get a
sufficient proportion of the equity they take that they have skin in the game.
I watch with interest.

------
jsomers
Seems like a formula for (a) half-assery on the part of developers working on
someone else's baby, and (b) incessant nagging from the "idea guys" who can
neither communicate their feature requests nor understand their implications.

In short, a hip "seed" version of the company where Dilbert worked.

~~~
yankees1
i'm looking for some information here...how do you not be an "idea guy" if you
have ideas? I have detailed business requirements, well thought out mockups,
use cases, I listen well, "stay out of the kitchen", what else?

~~~
ericb
I'd say contribute in as many other capacities as possible, like sales,
accounting, PR, business dev, etc. Make the final vision a shared one, and
don't consider "the idea" to be what entitles you to the fruits of the
business.

------
yankees1
I think I might give this a shot. I recently posted looking for a developer to
work with as a co-founder and only had one bite. I'm going down the
outsourcing route with one idea right now. I'm also trying to teach myself
Ruby as I type this entry. I've seen lots of complaints here from developers
dealing with douchebag MBAs. I'd like to find some developers with some balls
to invest their time without putting cash in their hands.

~~~
david927
Outsourcing is your best shot, in my opinion. It's what I do, even though I'm
a developer myself. I just don't have the time. It only takes a few thousand
and you can have any app developed. The technical decisions are critical. I
wouldn't trust someone else, such as this company, to make those decisions for
me.

------
danielha
Wtf, their tagline is "apps for equity."

So sketch

